# Creepy dry wrinkly legs



## wvpumpkin (Aug 1, 2009)

the skin on my legs looks sort of creppy/dry looking. What is the best lotion/skincare to take care of this? I usually don't exfoliate everyday because I use sunless tanner. Any help woul dbe much appreciated


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I have dry skin (and occasionally mild eczema) and Aveeno works great.




It makes my skin feel soft and moisturized all day.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 1, 2009)

Hazelnut oil works fantastic. Nivea cream, La Roche Posay lipikar is great for super dry skins, although a tad too greasy for my liking.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hazelnut oil works fantastic. Nivea cream, La Roche Posay lipikar is great for super dry skins, although a tad too greasy for my liking. Where can I get hazelnut oil at? Also which type of Nivea cream would you suggest?

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have dry skin (and occasionally mild eczema) and Aveeno works great.



It makes my skin feel soft and moisturized all day. Which one of the aveeno creams/lotions would I get?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I use the Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion with Sunscreen:






You can get a $2 off coupon by filling out this form on their website:

AVEENOÂ® Skin Care Products


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 1, 2009)

I tend to use body butters on my legs because they are a little bit heavier and my leg skin is quite dry.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion with Sunscreen:
http://www.aveeno.com/images/pr/3600...12_300_SPF.gif

You can get a $2 off coupon by filling out this form on their website:

AVEENOÂ® Skin Care Products

Ok thanks for letting me know.

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tend to use body butters on my legs because they are a little bit heavier and my leg skin is quite dry. Thanks for your help


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 2, 2009)

Almond Oil works wonders for my legs. Just put it on while your skin is still wet after you have taken a shower.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 2, 2009)

Gold Bond is good as well.


----------



## Sexxy__mama (Aug 2, 2009)

I am very particular about body lotions that I use. I have dry skin and live where it gets really hot! There is always something missing, causing me to continue my search! I agree with the use of Nivea (I like Essentially Enriched). It is a bit heavy and seemingly greasy at first.. But it leaves a nice glow (due to hydration) and isnt nearly as bad as trying to use baby oil or baby oil gel. Once absorbed into the skin (as it absorbs relatively quick) it leaves the skin feeling refreshed. I personally like that the consistency is thick, but again it does absorb well. I have found Aveeno (any of their lotions) because I have found that I feel the need to re-apply, and that is not always an alternative later in the day when wearing shorts! And just as with shampoo, it is best to alternate brands periodically so your skin wont adjust to the product. I would need a better idea of what kind consistency you prefer in a product to be able to give better referrals! Happy to help!


----------



## Chimeracc (Aug 10, 2009)

Aveeno will definitely help you! Try It


----------



## mebs786 (Sep 3, 2009)

First you should exfoliate your skin so that you can remove dead skin cells ( this is probably what is making you skin look creppy/dry looking )

Body butters by The Body Shop are very moisturising and suitable for very dry skin.. Also they smell amazing...

I also use body oil on wet skin just after I shower and it is great for when I am in a hurry and cannot be bothered massaging in body lotion...


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 3, 2009)

At night, before you go to bed, shower and rub extra virgin olive oil into them and let set for about half hour. Lightly wipe any excess oil from skin before going to bed. In the morning after showering, use body butters or lotions. I like Burt's Bees Honey and Shea butter myself.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine get like that too





I really like Biolage Body Balm. It smells good, is light, but really moisturizes.


----------



## Ozee (Sep 4, 2009)

I have a turkish cloth exfoliater glove/cloth. (about 20$ from ebay) Its great. My legs used to go the white dry look aswell. I also use a sunless tanner so I find if i use this cloth once or twice a week even if they start to feel dry (when i get lazy and don't moisturise) they don't go creepy looking anymore


----------



## katecastle (Feb 5, 2010)

You definitely sound like you need Vaseline Sheer Infusion, only just out and so so good, I've been using it for 2 weeks and would recommend getting down to the shops asap and trying it out, it's on sale now! No more dry skin, and it uses new technologies that I'm going to be honest I don't really get (apart from the fact they work!) but it explains it all in the TV ad which you can find if you search Vaseline Sheer Infusion (sorry I haven't been a member long enough to post direct links) I hope it works as well for you as it does for me! xxx


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *katecastle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You definitely sound like you need Vaseline Sheer Infusion, only just out and so so good, I've been using it for 2 weeks and would recommend getting down to the shops asap and trying it out, it's on sale now! No more dry skin, and it uses new technologies that I'm going to be honest I don't really get (apart from the fact they work!) but it explains it all in the TV ad which you can find if you search Vaseline Sheer Infusion (sorry I haven't been a member long enough to post direct links) I hope it works as well for you as it does for me! xxx you read my mind.. I just bought that but havent really used it.. So excited that you love it so much.. I will use and repost my results in a couple of weeks..Thanks so much.. Have a great evening ;0)


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 6, 2010)

I use eucerene calming creme cause i get dry itchy skin.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use eucerene calming creme cause i get dry itchy skin. Never heard of this one.. thanks


----------

